# viagra??



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

how long do the effects last for and is it dangerous?? i've got some 100mg pfizer tabs which i wanna try


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't no what make tablets I got off my bro but took it and the effects took about an hr I think but woke up standing up like a lamp post, I prefer cialis


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

4-6 hours in theory, but I find much longer cialis supposed to last longer and does for me.

Worse sides on cialis, sometimes palps. Make an awesome cocktail if you've got a busy weekend planned!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Kimball said:


> 4-6 hours in theory, but I find much longer cialis supposed to last longer and does for me.
> 
> Worse sides on cialis, sometimes palps. Make an awesome cocktail if you've got a busy weekend planned!


cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@kimball now I no that's why I wake up n find the effects more then than when I want it cheers lad


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yep, morning after a heavy night is not always my wife's favourite wake up call lol. But can't sleep past about 8:30 due to the near pain

I tend to take them several hours before they'll be needed due to this. Not actually how they're supposed to work but works for me.

Cialis also has a delay effect so you can 'go' for longer!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I always get the same taxi driver to pick me up, everytime he drops me home wit a bird he gives a Viagra pill. Never taken them though got about 4 in my draw hahhahaha.

Im only 20 im alright getting an erection mate.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

took kamagra and it didn't do shyt for me. Apart from feel like I was being strangled and blood rushing to my face, barely got a hard on tbh


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Only used 'em a few times. Half a tab was enuff. Had a hard on like a piece of steel. Lasted me 4 to 5 hours. Vision went a bit blue though. ( if you need any assistance with your girl, I'm more than happy to do a demonstration) This is for your benefit of course! :whistling:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Usually Viagra would last yes, as said, 4/6 Hrs but once u blown "it" then u are done mate. Where Cialis last for up to 36Hrs and u can "do it" multiple times for just about the same price. Less assles when u dont have to take it exactly right before 'cose of its lifespan.. No side effects reported.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

TS99 said:


> I always get the same taxi driver to pick me up, everytime he drops me home wit a bird he gives a Viagra pill. Never taken them though got about 4 in my draw hahhahaha.
> 
> Im only 20 im alright getting an erection mate.


That's got nothing to do with it depends how many performances are needed

the other comment about it not working is the normal one I see when people take these, they just expect to get an instant hard on for no reason

That's not how they work, you still need to be 'turned on' to get results, so if you're libido is crap or no stimulus you'll just get a bit warm!

The real benefit, if you don't need them to actually maintain an erection, is the repeatability and massively reduced recovery time. I certainly don't need them, but they make some nights a lot more interesting and several hours of cardio I do enjoy


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I take it for my eyes, it makes me look hard


----------



## Teamspence (Apr 11, 2012)

ive took intimax in the past 100mg bit of blue vision but lets just say i had to do a handstand to take a p**s


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

How do these work exactly? Never taken viagra in my life, never needed to, but me and the mrs have got a 2yr anniversary at the end of May at a posh hotel and it's gonna fall 5 weeks into a PMag cycle (will be my first cycle) and I'm worried my libido will be way down, will necking a viagra guarantee I deliver the goods and smash her doors all over the show?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> How do these work exactly? Never taken viagra in my life, never needed to, but me and the mrs have got a 2yr anniversary at the end of May at a posh hotel and it's gonna fall 5 weeks into a PMag cycle (will be my first cycle) and I'm worried my libido will be way down, will necking a viagra guarantee I deliver the goods and smash her doors all over the show?


hell yeah it will


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Love them and hate them just wont let me shoot my load :/


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

took one once just gave me a bad head for a couple of hours and a red face could hav got that talking to my mum about sex.


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Kamagra work a treat for me , one problem, the face looks like i was out in the sun too long, red as fcuk, after a night on the p1ss its always great to be still a superman :001_tt2:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone got theres from Loyds pharmacy? like here


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> anyone got theres from Loyds pharmacy? like here


Ridiculously expensive from lloyds iirc


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

yes thought so


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Loads of places to get it for way less, or cialis or both.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv often wondered about Viagra, why do you lot want to take it? I have sex with the mrs, go as fast as I can, reach my climax Quickly and turn over for the best sleep ever!!! Viagra only postpones this well deserves rest...


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Gordie1876 said:


> Iv often wondered about Viagra, why do you lot want to take it? I have sex with the mrs, go as fast as I can, reach my climax Quickly and turn over for the best sleep ever!!! Viagra only postpones this well deserves rest...


Good man


----------

